# RC65RX remote cannot get back into RF mode



## pretzelbag

I got upgraded yesterday from an older HD DVR and Tivo to a Genie HR44-500 server and C41-700 client. Everything is working great with one exception: the RC65RX remote control for the HR44-500 won't get back into RF mode. I say "back" because the installer set it up for RF mode, which I had with my prior DTV remote and liked a lot. I was trying to set the IR code for my Panasonic projector (which I know) and inadvertently put the remote into IR mode somehow. The old RF remote would use RF to talk to the DTV receiver and IR to work with the TV, so I assume the new one does too.

I've tried Mute+Select --> 981 --> Select to try and reset it to factory default, which I think is taking effect. But Mute+Select --> 961 --> ChanUp doesn't do anything; isn't that supposed to put it in RF mode? If I try Mute+Select --> 961 --> ChanUp --> 6 digits RID, then the channel changes to the first two digits of the RID--meaning after ChanUp the remote is not in setup mode anymore, I guess.

I also cannot choose "IR/RF Mode" on the HR44 onscreen Remote Control menu. It's greyed out, not selectable. The other menu items are normal.

The C41 client has a different remote (RC71) that works great in RF mode and the IR/RF Mode menu item is selectable. That remote is working as I want: RF to the C41 and IR to control the TV (volume, power, etc.).

What can I do to get the RC65RX back into RF mode?

-pretzelbag.


----------



## dennisj00

The HR44 can't use the older RC6x remotes in RF -- they work only in IR. The RC-71 will work with the 44 in RF. 

The 44 also 'listens' on IR and RF - that's probably why you thought it was working.


----------



## peds48

pretzelbag said:


> What can I do to get the RC65RX back into RF mode?
> 
> -pretzelbag.


Get an RC71 for the HR44. since the HR44 uses RF4CE RF "technology"


----------



## pretzelbag

I don't believe that the RC65RX does not do RF. The FCC ID is MG32993. The FCC exhibits for that ID have internal photos that clearly show an RF board. In fact there are two closeups, "Top view" and "Bottom view of the RF board". There are also "Front" and "Rear View of the Radiated Emissions Test Setup".

Finally, the User Manual on that site, which has RC65RX on it, has this on page 21:


> *ACTIVATING AND DEACTIVATING THE RF TRANSMITTER*
> Your DIRECTV Remote Control features RF (radio
> frequency) capability. When you activate the RF feature of
> your remote control, you can control your DIRECTV
> Receiver from anywhere in your home. You do not need to
> be within the line of sight of your receiver to control it.
> NOTE: Not all DIRECTV Receivers are RF-capable. Also,
> some RF-capable DIRECTV Receivers include integrated
> RF antennas and do not require an external antenna. If
> your receiver requires the external RF antenna, before
> activating the RF transmitter, locate the RF antenna
> included with your remote control and insert it into the RF
> remote antenna coaxial connector on the back of your
> DIRECTV Receiver.


Are you saying that the RF used in the RC65RX is different from the RF used in the RC71?


----------



## texasbrit

pretzelbag said:


> I don't believe that the RC65RX does not do RF. The FCC ID is MG32993. The FCC exhibits for that ID have internal photos that clearly show an RF board. In fact there are two closeups, "Top view" and "Bottom view of the RF board". There are also "Front" and "Rear View of the Radiated Emissions Test Setup".
> 
> Finally, the User Manual on that site, which has RC65RX on it, has this on page 21:
> 
> Are you saying that the RF used in the RC65RX is different from the RF used in the RC71?


Yes. The RC71 remote is designed for the HR44 (and C41) which use completely different RF technology from the other DirecTv boxes. The older remotes will control the HR44 in IR but not RF, the RC71 will control older boxes in IR but not RF.


----------



## peds48

pretzelbag said:


> I don't believe that the RC65RX does not do RF.
> Are you saying that the RF used in the RC65RX is different from the RF used in the RC71?


No one is saying that the RC65RX is not an RF remote, is that is not compatible with the HR44 RF4CE RF "technology"

bottom line, if you want RF for the HR44, you need RC71


----------



## dennisdh

The rc71 is simple and cute but doesn't come close to the functionality of the rc65rb. I really need rf because of entertainment system and not having backlit remote is just going backward.


----------



## bdeblasio

I too have the same situation. My wife and I use dueling remotes in the living room. She uses the RC71 on the Genie and I used an RC65RBX. When the installer delivered the genie he programmed both the RC71 and RC65RBX for RF to control the Genie all worked great for 3 months. I recently purchased a new RC65RX to replace the R65RBX. And now cannot get the RC65RX to control the Genie via RF. I have the same greyed out IR/RF option on the setup menu. It works fine with the RC71 in RF mode and the RC65RX in IR mode. I also tried to revert back to using my old RC65RBX and that one also show the IR/RF option as greyed out. Unless I have completely lost my mind, which is possible, The RC65RBX was working for 3 months in RF mode with the Genie.
Any help to restore my sanity will be appreciated!


----------



## Supramom2000

The only remote that works in RF on the HR44 is the RC71. It is probably a newer software update that just eliminated the actual viewing of the option when you pull it up with any other than an RC71. Most likely in order to alleviate all the confusion regarding RF and older remotes on the HR44.


----------



## peds48

bdeblasio said:


> I too have the same situation. My wife and I use dueling remotes in the living room. She uses the RC71 on the Genie and I used an RC65RBX. When the installer delivered the genie he programmed both the RC71 and RC65RBX for RF to control the Genie all worked great for 3 months. I recently purchased a new RC65RX to replace the R65RBX. And now cannot get the RC65RX to control the Genie via RF. I have the same greyed out IR/RF option on the setup menu. It works fine with the RC71 in RF mode and the RC65RX in IR mode. I also tried to revert back to using my old RC65RBX and that one also show the IR/RF option as greyed out. Unless I have completely lost my mind, which is possible, The RC65RBX was working for 3 months in RF mode with the Genie.
> Any help to restore my sanity will be appreciated!


Yup, you have lost your mind  as the HR44 or C41 would never work in RF with older RC6xR remote controls


----------



## peds48

Supramom2000 said:


> The only remote that works in RF on the HR44 is the RC71. It is probably a newer software update that just eliminated the actual viewing of the option when you pull it up with any other than an RC71. Most likely in order to alleviate all the confusion regarding RF and older remotes on the HR44.


Nope, it always has been this way, at least since the HR44 came out nationally. the HR44 "knows" what remote is being used and "adjust" its menus accordingly


----------

